# Crazy 5 1/2' large format camera I think found in attic - Need help identifying



## premierpicker (Dec 30, 2012)

I found this huge folding wood camera in an attic. There are no tags or plates on it. It measures 70 1/4" long at the rale. The frame or box area that holds the lens is 20" X 20" and the cut out or opening for the lens is 4" X 5". The frame of the glass plate measuring 20 1/4" X 16 1/4" and the glass measuring 14" X 17". The wood appears to mahogany and it is all dove tailed. There is no lense. Just the case, bellows and some attachments (plates, frames etc). I have sold many cameras ( I am not an expert by any means) but know enough to research most of them and can't find anything remotely close to this size. There a few Century Studio cameras but none that I could find are this large. I downloaded sevearl photos on photobucket if anyone wants to see them please email me. I am going to try to put the link and the photos on here if it will let me as I do not use these boards often. Any help appreciated. Trying to figure out if this is indeed large format possibly for wet plate ? or some other specific purpose. The link below is a safe public link to my photobucket site.  june7210's Library | Photobucket


----------



## Buckster (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, that is cool!  Sorry that I can't help, but I'm definitely watching this thread to see how it turns out!


----------



## premierpicker (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks i hope someone can help.  i am clueless. can't find anything this large.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2012)

This is likely a process camera for photolithography and later offset plates, though you certainly could use it for portraiture.

You can get 20" lithographic films in sheets or rolls, usually ortho sensitive and would be easy to cut, and can be developed in dilute rodinal or D76. There is also a great film called Kodak Industrex which you can still find on ebay, which can be developed at 1:75 rodanol, and is an excellent medium speed, high density direct x-ray film.

It's a beautiful camera and in remarkable condition. Do you have a lens with it?


----------



## premierpicker (Dec 30, 2012)

thank you this might help. no i didn't get a lens with it.  i am not a collector.  i will be selling it once i figure out what the heck it is for certain.  i have sold many old cameras but nothing that looks like this monster. i will try to look up what you just mentioned and see what i can come up with thanks for your help. i'll see if anyone else chimes in as well.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2012)

there was a time i'd snatch this up the moment i knew it was for sale.

unfortunately that time isn't anymore. goodluck.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 31, 2012)

At a guess, the value is quite close to zero. Unless you have SOME extra components, like film/plate holders, this thing is just a curiosity. Turning it in to a working camera would require buying a lens, and quite likely fabricating a collection of supporting equipment. You might be able to sell it to a bar or something as decor, or you might be able to sell it to someone with a great deal of ambition.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 31, 2012)

ehh. There are people willing to put the work into it. Just put it on ebay with a $0.99 starting bid, you should get at least $50-300.

Sure, if you had a lens and film holders it could go for $1500 or more ... the lens alone could go for that if it's a desirable brand. 

I'd imagine you'll find some camera hoarder who has a few "ideas".


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> This is likely a process camera for photolithography and later offset plates, though you certainly could use it for portraiture.
> 
> You can get 20" lithographic films in sheets or rolls, usually ortho sensitive and would be easy to cut, and can be developed in dilute rodinal or D76. There is also a great film called Kodak Industrex which you can still find on ebay, which can be developed at 1:75 rodanol, and is an excellent medium speed, high density direct x-ray film.
> 
> It's a beautiful camera and in remarkable condition. Do you have a lens with it?



I think unpopular might be right...this is probably a *process camera,* hence its huge size and its super-long bellows. Pretty cool find. Due to its vintage and sheer size, and the relative rarity of such a device, I think it "might" be a pretty valuable collectible piece. Of course, finding the right buyer is always the trick...


----------



## timor (Dec 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ehh. There are people willing to put the work into it.


I think you're right, there is a lot of people building own wooden LF cameras.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 31, 2012)

My guess is that building your own LF camera is a bit like building a boat. Amateur boat builders get cracking and they get a hull pulled together, and then they realize that this is about 1% of the boat. In the same way, I suspect that the bellows, body, and rail of a camera like this is a surprisingly small percentage of a working picture taking system.

But, just as boat people sometimes find buyers for the 45' concrete bare hull, as-is, where-is, actual value some negative number with 5 digits, you might well find a buyer for this thing! eBay is a miraculous place!


----------



## orlovphoto (Jan 4, 2013)

God, why aren't there attics on the West Coast?!?!?! 

On the other hand I just met a guy who had a 16x20 camera built for him - it all depends on the budget I guess...  Some can swing it and others have to wing it.


----------



## Dockbob (Jan 5, 2013)

It looks to me like a plate camera that would have been used to make (or copy) plates for the printing industry.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ yeah, except there is usually an intermediate negative (positive) in the process.

The more I look at it, this seems right. The primitive focus mechanism, lack of any movements and super long bellows. It's a really neat camera, have you listed it yet?


----------

